# [SOLVED] Graphic card Issue



## Darkgutter

I'm sure this has been posted before but I can't find the answer so I'm leaving it to the professionals. 

I came home the other night to my roommate telling me that the HDMI cable had to be changed due to the computer not sending input to the monitor. I tested the cables, they work fine, so I restarted the computer, which is a T series TA785G3+ running Windows 7 Ultimate by the way. It gave me the option to start in safe mode. Which I did and the OS booted right up and I had audio and video. At this time I restarted the system in hope of the problem being fixed. The computer will get to the windows loading screen and then discontinue sending input to the monitor (32 inch TV). 
I figured that since it works in safe mode it has to be a driver issue with my graphics card, which is a Sapphire HD5450, so i checked the drivers and they say they are up to date. I even tried switching to a MSI with the same chip-set but that doesn't work either. the same error pursues, works in safe mode doesn't work in normal mode. I even when as far as to switch my motherboard with a duplicate motherboard and still the same problem. I am slowly getting more frustrated and can really use some outside help of any kind.
Thanks for your time!!


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Graphic card Issue*

TA785G3+ is a Mobo number.
PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Darkgutter

*Re: Graphic card Issue*

So I have a built computer so it doesn't have a company name it contains the motherboard listed above. So figured that would help as far as other specs:
Windows 7 ultimate
SP 1
processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II x4 955 processor 3.20
Ram: 8 GB
System: 64-bit
Graphics Card(new): MSI R5450 1GB
Graphics Card(old): Sapphire HD5450 1GB 
PSU: RaidMax ATX12V power 500 watts total output

computer was built in january 2011.
I hope this will help, the MSI graphics is the one I'm trying to get working in it after the sapphire stopped working.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Graphic card Issue*

Try uninstalling the video driver and reinstalling, it may have switched output to the DVI port from the HDMI port.


----------



## Darkgutter

*Re: Graphic card Issue*

I will try that again and get back to you...
thank god for having a laptop as well.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: Graphic card Issue*

try the above but I must say your running a raidmax power supply. Raidmax are one of the worst types of power supplies you can get and they have an issue with damaging other components such as graphics cards.


----------



## Darkgutter

*Re: Graphic card Issue*

the computer says: (Failed to load Hardware Monitor driver. Program must be ran as ADMIN) I run as ADMIN and still get the same message. to erase the driver I went into the device manger and uninstalled the original set.
GRRR the aggro LOL
Thank again


----------



## Darkgutter

*Re: Graphic card Issue*



greenbrucelee said:


> try the above but I must say your running a raidmax power supply. Raidmax are one of the worst types of power supplies you can get and they have an issue with damaging other components such as graphics cards.


 Thats what it came with it what should i use at a later time after fixing this issue.


----------



## Darkgutter

*Re: Graphic card Issue*

On a hunch I decided to check my VGA connection and that works so How do i switch the Graphics card back to HDMI instead of VGA


----------



## Darkgutter

*Re: Graphic card Issue*

I now have the drivers loaded back on was able to do that by connecting through VGA to get visual on normal mode but after restarting windows VGA does not give me video anymore either outside of save mode


----------



## Darkgutter

*Re: Graphic card Issue*



Darkgutter said:


> I now have the drivers loaded back on was able to do that by connecting through VGA to get visual on normal mode but after restarting windows VGA does not give me video anymore either outside of save mode


Only difference between the VGA and the HDMI is that the signal is still maintained yet no display
:4-dontkno


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Graphic card Issue*

Are you using the latest 11.5 driver?
If so try using the 11.1> Previous Catalyst
Win 7 Ult 64 or 32 bit?


----------



## Darkgutter

*Re: Graphic card Issue*



wrench97 said:


> Are you using the latest 11.5 driver?
> If so try using the 11.1> Previous Catalyst
> Win 7 Ult 64 or 32 bit?


I'm using the driver CD that came in the box with the graphics card. I loaded once when it let me see the screen in normal mode with the VGA hookup but after restart it took that away from me as well and I don't have the connection wire needed to try the last available hookup The system is 64 bit by the way


----------



## Darkgutter

*Re: Graphic card Issue*

I tried the older driver and it said failed to load detection driver
Heres a question would reinstalling the OS help it put the pieces back together and could a virus cause this sort of problem within the graphics card software packages.

Once again thx to all that are helping me fix this issue.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Graphic card Issue*

Strange, two things if you can see the Bios check the voltages(12v, 5v, 3.3v) and the CPU and System temp om the PC health page.

Second try swapping in the other card and see if it does anything different.


----------



## Darkgutter

*Re: Graphic card Issue*

How would i check the Bios voltages and what PChealth page 
then i will check sry somethings still a newb about


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Graphic card Issue*

On boot hit the Del(I think on that board) before windows loads the the card should be running default vga mode since the Bios has no drivers. In the Bios menu one of the sub menus will be for PC Health or Hardware Status and list the voltages and temps.


----------



## Darkgutter

*Re: Graphic card Issue*

CPU temp: 46c/114f
SYS temp: 36c/93f
CPU Vcore: 1.376 v
voltage: 3.376v, 5.182v, 12.096v
HT voltage: 1,232v
DDR voltage:1.690
5VSB: 5.071
switched back to sapphire and still no normal display


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: Graphic card Issue*

good power supplies are anything made by seasonic:- Seasonic, Corsair TX,HX and AX units, XFX (newer ones), PC power and cooling (seasonic ones).


----------



## Darkgutter

*Re: Graphic card Issue*

thx greenbrucelee i will look into that


----------



## Darkgutter

*Re: Graphic card Issue*

after a lot of though I decided to reinstall the OS to see if it is a virus or not. I figure this will be the best way to get clean start while fixing drivers will post if anything changes.
wish me luck after trashing 283 gigs of old data at least none of it was important


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Graphic card Issue*

CPU is a touch warm but well within it's operating range, voltages are OK, If you uninstall the drivers can you get a display?
If so use HW Monitor to recheck the temps and voltages in Windows under load.

Seeing the motherboard has integrated video have you tried using the vga port on the motherboard?


----------



## Darkgutter

*Re: Graphic card Issue*

display does work with Graphics card out and drivers removed as well as connected thru motherboard
voltages are around the same values when windows is running normal.


----------



## Darkgutter

*Re: Graphic card Issue*

So get this the only way I solved this problem was reinstalling the OS then installing the Graphics card. So though this solution doesn't save data it can give you back control of your graphics card and give you back display. It must of been something corrupted within the software of the old OS. but at least my computer works again.
Thank you to all that gave their suggestions.
And I call this solved.
P.S. I'm using the new graphics card not the old one.


----------



## Darkgutter

*Re: Graphic card Issue*



Darkgutter said:


> So get this the only way I solved this problem was reinstalling the OS then installing the Graphics card. So though this solution doesn't save data it can give you back control of your graphics card and give you back display. It must of been something corrupted within the software of the old OS. but at least my computer works again.
> Thank you to all that gave their suggestions.
> And I call this solved.
> P.S. I'm using the new graphics card not the old one.


Okay to save your data if you have this problem instead of losing it like i did take an external drive before you reformat and find a working USB port,(this is what i didn't check while stressing out over this problem and lost my data!!), transfer all important data that must be saved to external drive and reinstall OS. Then all you have to do is place your data back on the system after fixing graphics issue!!! 

Good luck and may this help anyone who experiences this specific problem.
Darkgutter out and have a good day!!!!!!
Also this reply is coming from the computer that was compromised at the start of this thread.
Thank you TSF!!!


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Graphic card Issue*

Good to hear you have it working again, the reinstall is a pain especially if you lose data.


----------

